# Too much poo (sorry)



## PhoebeC (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry about this but i have searched the net high and low and cant find anything to help.

I know that Constipation can happen to a lot of people during pregnancy. But I seem to be the other way. I have never had a poo everyday, but the past few days it has been at least twice, and it is not very solid at all. 

I thought it might be because i am having alot of fibre and fuirt maybe.

Is there anything i can do/eat to help me out?

Its very horrid and i really dont like it. 

xx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jul 16, 2010)

My partner was pregnant with out son (shes not diabetic) and she found herself on the pan on a daily basis......

She was the same as you, didnt go everyday, which I found amazing as you could set a watch with my bowel movements.

She now does poo more regularly, which I believe is much healthier than once a week......

As far as the consistency goes, hormones and all that, all weird and wonderful things go on when your pregnant, and remember your sh* for two, and the unborn childs' wont be solid if its coming though your tubes.

PS: I am not an expert!!!!!!!!!!!!

You might just have to get used to it and live comfortably in the fact that all that sh* is leaving your body.......


boy or girl????????


----------



## margie (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Phoebe 

here is a link where someone asked the same question

http://www.babycenter.com/400_bowel-movements-during-pregnancy_960235_34.bc

Give yourself a little time and if you are worried speak to your GP/midwife. They should be able to explain things


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks Margie, that helped  xx


----------



## rachelha (Jul 16, 2010)

Phoebe
I was like that too at the start of my pregnancy, I had to rush back from work, as fast as I could a couple of times.  I am now the other way round :-( 
Never happy


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 18, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Phoebe
> I was like that too at the start of my pregnancy, I had to rush back from work, as fast as I could a couple of times.  I am now the other way round :-(
> Never happy



I am the other way round now too, Why did i ever moan?

xx


----------



## AliH (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Phoebe, dont know if you are taking anything for indigestion but this can have a huge impact on your pregnant bowels. I have Colitis, inflamatory bowel disease which is in remission but since I started taking antacid remedies my toilet habits have gone haywire again. Some remedies make you constipated but some make you run to the loo, Acidex/Gaviscon/Peptac can all make you constipated, but Maalox has the opposite effect. Also if you are taking pregnacare or another pre vitamin which includes iron this can make you constipated even though the amount of iron is small...


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 25, 2010)

AliH said:


> Hi Phoebe, dont know if you are taking anything for indigestion but this can have a huge impact on your pregnant bowels. I have Colitis, inflamatory bowel disease which is in remission but since I started taking antacid remedies my toilet habits have gone haywire again. Some remedies make you constipated but some make you run to the loo, Acidex/Gaviscon/Peptac can all make you constipated, but Maalox has the opposite effect. Also if you are taking pregnacare or another pre vitamin which includes iron this can make you constipated even though the amount of iron is small...



I am not taking anything apart from the folic acid, Im all over the place, some days none some days loads. xx


----------

